# Inpatient rehab medical management



## lverellen (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi All,
Our hospitalist's continue to see patients that have been transferred to an inpatient rehab unit within the hospital.  The patient has been transferred officially out of the inpatient unit, and is being managed for the rehab conditions by the rehab physician, the hospitalist is managing the medical conditions.  The question I have is regarding the initial day in rehab, how does the hospitalist bill for the first day they see the patient? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## frankmmedbiller (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I am new to hospitalist billing and have come across this same situation.  In my opinion if the same hospitalist's are seeing the patients in the rehab then I don't bill another initial eval unless the patients have been discharged completely from the hospital.  I have a question for you if you can help.  Do you use any special cpt codes for detox such as H0008-H0010 and are these even payable? Please reply to my email  frankm.medbiller2010@gmail.com


----------



## lverellen (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the opinion.  I guess my thoughts are that they are actually leaving the acute environment and an actual transfer of care is being done.  I cannot find any documentation on how this should happen, I am going to post it to WPS to see if I can get a response from them.  Unfortunately I don't have any help for you on the detox codes!


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you ever get a response from WPS on this?
Thanks!


----------

